# Pcola Pier 4/1



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

Hit the pier this morning looking for a cobia. Saw 2 Gary caught on bout 25 to 30. Seen a few spanish and pomps caught .,


----------



## nick7269 (Nov 1, 2008)

Great! I'm looking to catch a pomp!



Thank you


----------

